
Kirk Douglas, longtime influential movie star, dies at 103 - chmaynard
https://apnews.com/bae9afe4ead4812b90510c4c04b51374
======
chmaynard
See also:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/05/movies/kirk-douglas-
dead....](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/05/movies/kirk-douglas-dead.html)

------
pyuser583
Very sad. We lost a piece of history.

